# Some new Cleo and Torque



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Cleo




























Slobber face!




























Torque























































Play time!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! Torque is GORGEOUS! My Bella would love her some Torque! What bloodline is he?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Gorgeous, I love seeing your pics on here.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks y'all! 

BNB, Razor's Edge.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

What do you do to work both of them out? they are ripped!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing really. Walks daily and I allow some playtime between the two a few days out of the week.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pink said:


> Nothing really. Walks daily and I allow some playtime between the two a few days out of the week.


Wow they are some beautiful dogs!!!! I need to start walking my fat boy more often if he'll look like that! Haha


----------



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

Great looking dogs!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I LOVE T in his War Eagle collars


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They both look great!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Gorgeous animals! Both of them are amazing bullies for sure.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Pink said:


> Nothing really. Walks daily and I allow some playtime between the two a few days out of the week.


That's some reaal good genetics!! Lol They are looking great as always.


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

WoW !!!! thats all I can say 

You know how I feel about Torque  he is just AMAZING ! ... havent seen Cloe before, but again WoW !! so jellous of them both :thumbsup:


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

how much does your bitch weigh? these are jacked dogs for sure looking very good


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

they look like bodybuilders.lol Nice


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice looking dogs!!!! I love Torque!!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone! They both are around 65lbs.


----------



## menace187 (Jan 3, 2012)

amazing looking dogs!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow great pictures, love the playtime ones, but Cleo looks like a lion roaring in his  so great!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey Pink, ya got vids of these two ? would love to see :love2:


----------

